# I haven't bought sunglasses in years?



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I needs some good ones . Any afoardableish ones you'd recommend that would be good? I think I need to learn to wear them on the water even though I kinda don't like them on my face. Must be tightish and I dunno are there ones that deal with splashy ok. My eyes are sun burnt and hurt a little. Thought I'd ask even though it's not fun and riverey.


----------



## aj1hadley (Jun 4, 2021)

I used to buy expensive ones, but they seam to get broken. Now I buy moderately priced safety glasses.

I’ve bought this pair 2x now, first pair lasted about 3-4 years.

Edge TSMAP218 Dakura Polarized Wrap-Around Safety Glasses, Anti-Scratch, Non-Slip, UV 400, Military Grade, ANSI/ISEA & MCEPS Compliant, 5.04" Wide, Matte Black Frame/Aqua Precision Blue Mirror Lens https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BW0WA...abc_D9TQJVNXEF3CFK7DY4MC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Safety glasses, I wear the bearcat brand with a 2.0 diopter magnifier so I can read the maps.. They are 6 bucks a piece, so I don't cry of I scratch them.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

For river use, I just buy sunglasses at a gas station.
Foster Grant makes decent ones for $20-30.


----------



## AbnMike (May 14, 2020)

I buy polarized fishing glasses at Walmart for $9-10. Doesn’t hurt much if I lose them, leave them, drop them, etc and definitely reduces eye fatigue.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

Knockarounds are solid. Cheap. Usually sub 35 bucks for polarized ones. They're polycarb lenses not glass, but sting way less when you lose or break them. Had em tested at the optometrist and they're full on polarized, filtered 99% of UV light


----------



## BradBeniger (Mar 16, 2021)

Goodr brand are nice as well. Polarized as well and they have many color combos to choose from and cost around 25 buck a pair. They are nice and light I wear them on the river and also when I run outside.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Now for a different take. I like my eyes. Buying cheap sunglasses is like buying cheap PFD's - protect what is important to you. Glass lenses are the best because of the sand. I use Maui Jim's. Yes Ive lost a pair at $150 but small price to pay for superior vision and UV protection


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

as an ophthalmologist I have no problem with cheap sunglasses....studies have shown that most cheap sunglasses (occasional exceptions) have safe UV protection.....a higher price lens may have a more crisp optical surface but not a health issue....I personally like polarized lenses for river wear, easier to see into/through surface glare especially for fishing...if it's a prescription sunglass lens almost guaranteed to have safe UV coverage....glass is heavier and more fragile than plastic, but to each his own preference....polycarbonate lenses are the absolute safest re impact resistance/safety but the optics are slightly "irregular/weird" IMO, especially in stronger prescriptions....... Chet


----------



## Joedills (Jun 16, 2018)

I agree with jgrebe. Contrast and compare a cheapo pair with a nice pair of sunnies and the difference is astounding. You can get a nice pair of sunclouds for $60. Spend a little more on a pair of glass lenses are they don't scratch as easy. $3 for croakies so you can hang them around your neck when not in use helps prevent loss.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> For river use, I just buy sunglasses at a gas station.
> Foster Grant makes decent ones for $20-30.


Similar here...but Walmart has been out of my favorite style of Foster Grants. I think I've been through about 6 pairs at $7/ea.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Goodr!

they’re polarized, they are made for runners so they have a non slip rubberized frame, and they’re $25-$35. Highly recommend!!


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Forecast or Suncloud. Both made by Smith Optics. Sunclouds are polarized. $50 or less, depending on style.


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

When I saw you title "I haven't bought sunglasses in years" i had to laugh because in my family of 5, we tend to lose 1 pair of sunglasses per 1-3 river days. It drives me crazy, but despite having chums on them, they tend to disappear into the river. So we buy some $15 dollar ones that are polarized (we fish too) from a local grocery store. I try to keep 2-3 extra pairs in an ammo can before each long trip.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I have sunclouds as mentioned earlier they are smiths cheaper glasses and really like them.. also have had gas station and cheap ones i dont hate. I have a small face and finding glasses that fit can be a struggle.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I also have these. ARC Endless | CROAKIES® they are great you can loosen them or tighten them and flip up the back so it stays off your neck and doesnt get pinched between your back and lifejacket.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice! After work all see if i csn find a fee of the brands mentioned. Gonna be a hot summer it would seem. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I am going to maybe go against the el cheapo sun glass recommendations.

Decades ago I found these surfer style sunglasses. At the time an avid hard shell kayaker and this style stayed in place. All the bells and whistles built in.
After loosing my first pair at MFS lunch stop sulphur slide (placed on the rock by my PFD where I ate a sandwich), I figured out how to keep my sunglasses either on my head or a safe place. Not sure what the price is now.









Whistler 2 Surf Sunglasses


Check out the deal on Whistler 2 Surf Sunglasses at Silverfish




www.silverfish.com


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

As someone who took an oar handle in the eye that shattered a glass lens and almost cost me an eye I wouldn't recommend using glass lenses for any sport that can involve impacts. Plenty of good non glass options out there.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I own a pair of Maui Jim's and a pair of Smiths both with polarized glass lenses and there is no comparison IMO in clarity to a cheap pair of glasses on the water. My MJ's are well over 10 years old and have had broken lenses and replaced parts. The repair costs are fair and the return time is pretty quick and they are my favorites. I prefer the glass lens for the clarity and because I believe they scratch less but can break.

The new polarized Smith's is what all the cool kids (fishing/raft guides) are wearing these days because the clarity is off the hook and they repair their products no questions asked for free. 

All of my glasses get outfitted with a pair of Chums which helps keep them from getting scratched or lost.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Another vote for Suncloud or Forecast.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I buy $20 Foster Grants from CVS.


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

To me, my sunglasses are among my most important pieces of outdoor gear. Even before I gave in to needing prescription glasses 25+ years ago, I have had a quality pair of polarized sunglasses. They are always on my face, around my neck, in their case in my ammo can or hanging from the rear view mirror. 

If sunglasses aren't that important to you, go with a lower priced polarized pair with chums or croakies. If you haven't lost them or broken them in a year or so, you may want to look into a nicer pair.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Solar Shield makes good ones. I bought them at Walgreens. Solar Shield Fits Overs Sunglasses - Dioptics Sunwear


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Ill be honest, i feel like i see better without them and iam a jackass who allways loses good stuff. I allways have a pair but usually they are ones i find and are all scratched up lol. I hava a 20 year old pair of smiths that i cant see out of at all now. Just picked up a pair of sun clouds. They are nice and light and better fir me than really exspensive just cause i really do lose stuff. And i look like a movie star too!! Thanks!


----------



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

Anyone else think that Smith sunglasses are going downhill? I'm trying to replace a pair of Smith Drake sunglasses that were incredible.

Every replacement pair I've ordered from them has obvious signs of corner cutting (mold part lines, cheap hinges, less durable lenses, finishes that rub off). I know they have a superb replacement program but I just don't see the value of them anymore.

Maybe the other suggestions above will suit me better.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

I know some people might laugh at me for saying this but the best glasses I’ve ever had were my coasta’s. I owned them for 5 years with no scratches cracks or breaks. Only issue I had was the rubber piece fell off and cracked for the nose bridge but I just super glued it back on. Unfortunately they lost their life because my buddy dropped my tailgate on them. I’ve been playing with getting new glasses, but $300 is a hard price to swallow. That being said though I have yet to find even cheap glasses that truly fit my face right or take the uv eye strain away. I used to only buy the cheap stuff because everything I buy I lose or break. The first costas I got where free so this second pair is probably not going to last very long 😂😂 Idk I’m a firm believer that you get what you pay for. You can definitely over pay for stuff, but you can definitely buy some Chinese crap. Just my 2 cents 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## eyeboat (Feb 7, 2017)

If you want to see and have protection with less eye fatigue; get polarized lens in your RX. Very few of you have perfect eyesight. I am a retired optometrist and was always amazed at what people chose to wear off the street for sunglasses.NO glass if you want safety. Proper coating reduces scratching and it is usually warrantied for a year.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

dkingslc said:


> Anyone else think that Smith sunglasses are going downhill? I'm trying to replace a pair of Smith Drake sunglasses that were incredible.
> 
> Every replacement pair I've ordered from them has obvious signs of corner cutting (mold part lines, cheap hinges, less durable lenses, finishes that rub off). I know they have a superb replacement program but I just don't see the value of them anymore.
> 
> Maybe the other suggestions above will suit me better.


for years the only sunglasses i wore where the Smith toaster sliders. They fit my small face. they discontinued them and i could never fine another pair of smiths that fit me right. That brought me to the sunclouds that i like. I won a pair of guideline sunglasses at a TU banquet in a basket. Shockingly enough they fit me great and are really nice. Not too expensive either.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I buy replacement lenses for my older smith frames that I love. They aren't too expensive and I get to keep rocking some nice frames. Revant optics is the brand I've used and they are perfectly fine for the river.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

I have to wear prescription sunglasses if I want to see for fishing. My eyes aren't so bad that I need glasses to see EVERYTHING (I ski with just regular goggles) but it sure makes things nice. I use my eyes every second that I am awake, so I might as well get good glasses. I used to go with cheap-ish frames from the eye doc, but the coating would wear off, or the hinges would break. Now I'm using Ray Ban frames and my only complaint is the sun can come in from the sides more than I would like, but that's what the big straw hat is for I guess. Prescriptions get weird on the more curved wrap-around style lenses.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

No judgment for those who opt for cheap glasses. I get it. 

But I'm one of those annoying people who almost never loses glasses, so I buy good ones. And yet I've still been trying to find the perfect pair. My criteria:
Polarized
Wrap-around for full coverage
Will hold a Chums strap effectively
Fit under a helmet (not all do - like many Oakley sport glasses
Don't have replaceable lenses that will blow out if you take a bad swim 

This might not sound all that hard to find. But I've also got a wide nose bridge, So that's another factor. 

Consider this, too: If you're an angler of a certain age, consider sunglasses with readers embedded if you don't use prescription glasses. In my 50's, I have a hard time threading a leader into a fly eyelet. So I just bought a pair of polarized Maui Jim sport glasses with reader lenses. I didn't opt for prescription - just 2.0 magnification readers. I can already read maps and GPS better, so I'm really pleased.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I needs some good ones . Any afoardableish ones you'd recommend that would be good? I think I need to learn to wear them on the water even though I kinda don't like them on my face. Must be tightish and I dunno are there ones that deal with splashy ok. My eyes are sun burnt and hurt a little. Thought I'd ask even though it's not fun and riverey.


Watch the sales on Steep and cheap or Sierra Trading Post and get yourself a pair of Costa's, Smith's, or Maui Jim's. you won't regret it. Good Polarized glasses are the bomb.


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm partial to Rheos. Inexpensive, they float, and they donate to environmental causes.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

aj1hadley said:


> I used to buy expensive ones, but they seam to get broken. Now I buy moderately priced safety glasses.
> 
> I’ve bought this pair 2x now, first pair lasted about 3-4 years.
> 
> Edge TSMAP218 Dakura Polarized Wrap-Around Safety Glasses, Anti-Scratch, Non-Slip, UV 400, Military Grade, ANSI/ISEA & MCEPS Compliant, 5.04" Wide, Matte Black Frame/Aqua Precision Blue Mirror Lens https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BW0WA...abc_D9TQJVNXEF3CFK7DY4MC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Ha - I use the same ones! They last a couple years before a film or scratches develop.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Costa’s


----------



## Redside (May 10, 2013)

Paid $35 for some Sunclouds this spring, so far so good. 

I keep getting adds for replaceable lenses so might try that for my old Smiths.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, I think Smiths are going downhill a bit. I think the timing is too close to them nuking the Ketchum HQ to be coincidence but I don't have first hand knowledge. A lot of the old guard doesn't work there anymore.

They're still all I wear but the last FOUR pair of Guide's Choices (my favorites) have all had the lenses delaming around the edges of the lenses. They keep sending me a new pair but after awhile, the same thing happens. The tortoise frames always seem to peel now too. I guess as long as they keep sending me warranty replacements, I'll keep trucking with them. 

PS-Sunclouds are a sister of Smith and made in the same factories. If you don't need the Smith name or get a hook up on them, I'd look to Sunclouds if you like Smiths. They are basically the same glasses as the lower end Smith line with different frame shapes.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Smith used to make quality glasses, I was addicted to a model they called the Moab for many years, but they must have found out that I'd like them because they quit making them. Same thing with the Oakley factory pilots, the sunglass to have for skiing or snowmobileing, but they found out I liked them so they quit making them..


----------



## CDavisRFV (Dec 9, 2020)

Breakline Optics make a nice, reasonably priced pair with a one-time, no questions asked replacement warranty for loss/theft + (I think) lifetime on lens/frame repairs. I like(d) Costa del Mar for their 580 glass lenses, but their warranty and customer service has gone south over the past decade. No complaints about Zeal, either. You can pick up Costa or Zeal on steep & cheap at really reasonable prices. Costa 580G has been the best for scratch resistance, even when using them while angle grinding steel.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Somewhat timely: I just scratched the hell out of some Goodr's on a trip (don't wipe your lenses with a shirt that has been getting sandblasted all day). FYI: they replace lenses for free. Not too shabby for $25 shades.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

CDavisRFV said:


> Breakline Optics make a nice, reasonably priced pair with a one-time, no questions asked replacement warranty for loss/theft + (I think) lifetime on lens/frame repairs. I like(d) Costa del Mar for their 580 glass lenses, but their warranty and customer service has gone south over the past decade. No complaints about Zeal, either. You can pick up Costa or Zeal on steep & cheap at really reasonable prices. Costa 580G has been the best for scratch resistance, even when using them while angle grinding steel.


Steep and Cheap is no longer an option for some of us. They are owned by Backcountry dot com. So is GearTrade. It's sad what they tried to do with their lawsuits. I used to order from all three shops. No longer.


----------



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

Conundrum said:


> PS-Sunclouds are a sister of Smith and made in the same factories. If you don't need the Smith name or get a hook up on them, I'd look to Sunclouds if you like Smiths. They are basically the same glasses as the lower end Smith line with different frame shapes.


Thanks for the info. I'm going to try out a pair of Suncounds.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

My personal recommendation is Bomber Eyewear. They are a Cali surf company and we kept running into their guys at various trade shows. At any rate their glasses are all polarized and THEY FLOAT. Did I mention they FLOAT. They also have extra foam strips inside, so they float really really well.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Canyon Coolers said:


> My personal recommendation is Bomber Eyewear. They are a Cali surf company and we kept running into their guys at various trade shows. At any rate their glasses are all polarized and THEY FLOAT. Did I mention they FLOAT. They also have extra foam strips inside, so they float really really well.


Sounds spendy, are they?


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

Canyon Coolers said:


> My personal recommendation is Bomber Eyewear. They are a Cali surf company and we kept running into their guys at various trade shows. At any rate their glasses are all polarized and THEY FLOAT. Did I mention they FLOAT. They also have extra foam strips inside, so they float really really well.
> 
> They run about $50 if I recall correctly. Good old CHUMS never hurt either.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

MNichols said:


> Sounds spendy, are they?


About $50


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Canyon Coolers said:


> About $50


Not bad for a pair of shades, especially if they float... I ain't going to start counting the amount of times I've lost a pair.. do they come with bifocal cheaters in them? 2.0 diopter? Sorry old guy here


----------



## BryanTBurke (Jun 14, 2020)

Cheap or not, it sucks to lose your sunglasses. Years ago I gave up on store-bought keepers. I tied a very thin but strong piece of line (light weight tent guy cord) around the glasses using a taut-line hitch to snug up the knot, and behind my head a small spring loaded plastic line keeper like you have on jacket hoods, with an overhand knot at the end of the line loop to keep it from coming off. During normal hours the keeper is out at the knot and I can take the glasses off and hang 'em around my neck. When things might get hectic I snug up the keeper against the back of my head. They've stayed on through a few Class III swims and a whole lot of skydives. I've been wearing the same pair of sunnies for going on five years now.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Check these out. Replacement guarantee if lost or broken. 1 per purchase.I get the polarized X Series for about 50 bucks. So 25 each. I've done it twice.
Shady Rays® | Polarized Sunglasses


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

Best shades I've found are from Zenni Optical. 
I can pick the style I like. I can get my prescription (mildly nearsighted + minor age related reading transition), polarized, colored reflective lens all for $80. Did I mention I can upload a photo of myself and see how they'll look on my face?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Based on the Canyon Coolers post, I ordered a pair of safety glasses from Bomber Eye wear.

My pair happened to be on sale for a even better price. Will post my thoughts when the glasses arrive.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I deal with this issue by having a second pair of "decent" polarized & UV protective shades for any stretches of river that I may swim on, in a good glasses case that lives in my drybox. When I launch I put on the cheap shades and when I get off the river the high-quality shades come back out. I've got some straps with a little floaty thingy on them though it's a stretch to expect they'd be found after a flip / major swim....


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

My bombers glasses came in today.
bonus plus, they gave me a pair of their safety glasses.
I ordered the hard case.
Impressed with their products.
The glasses float due to a thin band of foam inside the frame sides which makes
for a comfortable fit.

Raining here (yahoo!!) pretty much all day so no sun light to check that part out.
thanks for the tip canyon coolers


----------

